# 45 mk1 fiesta's at Loch Loch lomond shores



## tartanhaggis (Jan 3, 2011)

As title
First meet of the year at the loch on may 6th from 10am beside the shopping centre at the shores . All welcome:wave::wave:


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

Sounds fantastic location enjoy guys


----------



## baz8400 (Feb 17, 2011)

might try and get through for this if your supersport is anything to go by.


----------



## tartanhaggis (Jan 3, 2011)

Cheers Baz
9 supersports I think , loads of xr2's , a rear wheel drive supersport with a capri back axle and 2L zetec and some realy nice old skool engines:thumb:


----------



## Mick (Jan 23, 2010)

Only 3 miles from my house, im there! Don't have a fiesta though, but will come for a look see :thumb:


----------



## tartanhaggis (Jan 3, 2011)

Mick said:


> Only 3 miles from my house, im there! Don't have a fiesta though, but will come for a look see :thumb:


id:wave:eal Mick
Iam the red super5sport reg (lob....) next to my sons blue mk1 gl

Look forward to seeing you guys


----------



## Mick (Jan 23, 2010)

Good stuff, look forward to bumping into you on the day mate


----------



## caledonia (Sep 13, 2008)

tartanhaggis said:


> id:wave:eal Mick
> Iam the red super5sport reg (lob....) next to my sons blue mk1 gl
> 
> Look forward to seeing you guys


All depending if there are finished in time :lol:
watch out Mick he has support this year. Coming mob handed. 

Hope you all have a great day and the weather plays ball also. Unfortunately I have a class. So once again I miss out.
Gordon.


----------



## Mick (Jan 23, 2010)

Is it the blue mk1 I spied on your fb earlier Gordon? Looks nice :argie:


----------



## kev999 (Feb 16, 2007)

Might have a mooch myself,just over the hill from me.


----------



## tartanhaggis (Jan 3, 2011)

Mick said:


> Is it the blue mk1 I spied on your fb earlier Gordon? Looks nice :argie:


Thats my boys, so hoping gordon can work his magic as the wee motor had been neglected badly over the winter time as Iam still building the house and garage.
The supersport will be at gordons for the end of the week, so looking forward to picking them both up:thumb:


----------



## caledonia (Sep 13, 2008)

Mick said:


> Is it the blue mk1 I spied on your fb earlier Gordon? Looks nice :argie:


 Early days yet Mick but hope it will look better once completed. I have to watch out as Bruce is about :lol: But he always manages to get right tidy examples.
I really like this one to. But well the supersport I really have a soft spot for. :thumb:


----------



## Mick (Jan 23, 2010)

Well I see you got them finished Gordon by the looks of things :thumb:


I may or may not make it to this today, depends if I get released from hospital or not, but ill drop by for a bit if I can


----------



## Mick (Jan 23, 2010)

Never made this today unfortunately, weather was exceptional though, hope you guys had a good day.

Look forward to some pics :thumb:


----------



## AaronGTi (Nov 2, 2010)

Looking forward to pics, the 2 examples Gordon did this week looked amazing on facebook.


----------



## tartanhaggis (Jan 3, 2011)

AaronGTi said:


> Looking forward to pics, the 2 examples Gordon did this week looked amazing on facebook.


Thanks for the comments Aaron
Gordon done a cracking job on my 2 fiesta's...... well the blue one i bought for my son who just turned 16 so my wife got a wee shot of building her biceps up with no power steering
Was a great day will post up some pics later


----------



## Ravinder (Jul 24, 2009)

I was coming back from Airdrie today and two of these old school Ford's went past me. Fiesta's I think? Both were yellow and look pristine. One was an RS. Was really cool to see. I wanted to take a picture but I was driving.


----------



## Spoony (May 28, 2007)

Absolutely ****ing gutted... I forgot all about this. I was sat in my house all day watching football.

Damn it!


----------

